# LInux OS



## Peter Klein (31. Januar 2006)

HAllo

Würde gerne mal wisssen mit welchen Linux Distributionen ihr sehr gute oder auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt?

Ich habe hier Suse 9.3 Pro rum liegen, würde aber auch gerne maleine andere probieren.

Wäre auch nett, wen jemand gute Links zu Downloads  beilegt.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt auch eure Antworten.


Gruß

Peter


----------



## elmyth (1. Februar 2006)

Ich habe lange Zeit mit Debian gearbeitet. Hab dann eher kurz auf Gentoo gewechselt und bin dann auch Ubuntu "hängen geblieben".
Ubuntu hat eine sehr einfache Installation und ist auch in der Bedienung im Gegensatz zu anderen Distributionen sehr komfortabel.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Februar 2006)

@Punkroiber: Zuerst einmal sollte man einige Gruppen bilden.
*Anfänger-Linux:* Suse, Redhat, Ubuntu, Mandriva (Ex-Mandrake) - das nutzen natürlich ebenso Profis, aber diese Distributionen sind auch für Anfänger geeignet, deshalb nenne ich sie mal so
*Profi/Lern-Linux:* Debian, Gentoo

Dies ist nur meine Ansicht, weitere Meinungen sicherlich von Vorteil.
Und folgender Wikipedia Beitrag lesenswert:
Auswahl einer passenden Linux-Distribution


----------



## Fabian (1. Februar 2006)

Also ich empfehle jedem zur Zeit Kubuntu. Es ist schnell + sauber installiert und selbst Anfänger kommen damit gut zu recht. Für Server bleib ich bei nem schönen Debian


----------



## imweasel (1. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich kann mich meinen Vorredner eigentlich nur anschließen, für Clients nutze ich z.Zt. Ubuntu und Fedora ganz gerne (sauber, schnell und einfach). Für Server setzte ich (wie die meisten) auf Debian bzw. Gentoo wenn es Linux sein soll.


----------



## Sinac (1. Februar 2006)

Ich hab dasonst auch schon mal ein "Tutorial" zu geschrieben


----------



## Peter Klein (1. Februar 2006)

@ Sinac

Oh, jetzt wo ich es lese von Dir, ja, habe das auch schon mal gesehen, naja aber ist ja net so schlimm.
Hatte gestern mal Mandriva Linux auf ne Platte geschmissen und es gab ein problem mit dem  Dienst pppoE aktivieren beim booten. Hatte es nochmal neu installiert ohne bei der Installation die Internetverbindung zu konfigurieren, da ging es und beim nächsten booten ging schon wieder nichts mehr. Hm...naja...komische Krankheit dachte ich mir.

Gruß

Peter


----------

